

Time to tame the NSA behemoth trampling our rights - molecule
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/sep/13/nsa-behemoth-trampling-rights

======
olefoo
"Given the persistent lying and strategic errors of judgment that this week's
revelations disclosed, the NSA needs to be put into receivership. Insiders,
beginning at the very top, need to be removed and excluded from the
restructuring process. Their expertise led to this mess, and would be a
hindrance, not a help, in cleaning it up."

And that is why reforming institutions in a rentier society that has given
itself wholly to institutional corruption is difficult. It's literally
unimaginable to people at the top of the pyramid that any of their peers
should be stripped of their powers _as_a_group_; or that an institution whose
function is the maintenance of elite control should be restructured.

That someone of the stature of Professor Benkler is calling for a
restructuring of the Intelligence Community as it stands now, is a big deal.
It is direly needed, let us hope it happens before the US of A falls to an
even more authoritarian government; or worse, a dictator in deed if not in
name.

